# اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد



## fedfed (14 مارس 2008)

لغير ربنا متروحش لحد
http://www.4shared.com/file/40793301/a251ff67/___.html


----------



## crazy_girl (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

جميلة اوى بجد ميرسي ليك كتير انا حملتها وبسمعها
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

ميرسى خالص يا fedfed الترنيمة بجد رائعة ومؤثرة جدا جدا فوق الوصف
ودى كلماتها 





غير ربنا ماتروحش لحد .. ايه يعملك انسان يتحد
غير ربنا ماتروحش لحد .. خلى تكالك عليه مش حد
لو محتاج ماتمدش ايدك ..قوله يارب وهو يزيدك
قوله ضعيف محتاج قوينى .. اوعى تقول لحد ادينى
لو مظلوم من كل الدنيا ..قوله يارب برئ نجيــــــــــــنى
لو مكسور جواك احساسك .. ولا غريب بين ناس مش ناسك
حتى لو انت فقير مش لاقى .. اطلب من ربنا هاتلاقى
لما الحياة تغلبك والهم يبقى همين..بص بعينيك للسما وارفع ايديك الاتنين
تقول يارب هاتلاقى الهموم بتروح ..تقول يارب هاتطيب الجراح وتروح
قوله ضعيف محتاج قوينى اوعى تقول لحد ادينى
لو  مظلوم من كل الدنيا .. قوله يارب برئ نجينى
غير ربنا ماتروحش لحد.. ايه يعملك انسان يتحد
غير ربنا ماتروحش لحد ..خلى تكالك عليه مش حد​


----------



## crazy_girl (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

ميرسي ياجينا لكلامات الترنيمة بجد
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

العفو يا قمر انا معملتش حاجة ..الشكر ل fedfed اللى جابلنا الترنيمة الجبارة دى​


----------



## bishawy_86 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

*شكرا على الترنيمة الرائعة 
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك *​


----------



## kajo (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

ميرسى


----------



## ranoon (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

ميرسى كتييييير الترنيمة بجد جميلة اوووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## هيرودت (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

جميلة اوى بجد ميرسي ليك كتير انا حملتها وبسمعها
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
و ياريت الجماعه اياهم يبطلوا سرقه من ترانيمنا الترنيمة دى انتاج 2005 الجماعه اياهم و على راسهم سعد الصغير  اخد القرار من الترنيمة و حطها فى اغنيته احمدك يارب انتاج 2007


----------



## elven (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

مرسي جدا جدا ترنية رائعة بجد


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

ميرسى على الترانيمة الرواعة دى


----------



## romany 2008 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

جميلة اوى بجد ميرسي ليك كتير انا حملتها وبسمعها
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## rammrommm (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

*الترنيمة هايلة فعلا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ومستنيين منك المزيد​*


----------



## elven (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

فعلا شكراااااااااااا جزيلا على هاي الترنيمة الرائعة


----------



## sherine (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

bagd merci awi el tarinima 7lwa awi


----------



## bishoo_2003 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

*الرب يجفطك الرب يرعاك الرب يبارك دخولك وخروجك في مجد اسمة *


----------



## هارى بوتر (18 يوليو 2008)

*الترنيمة فعلا روعة 
ربنا يعوض تعبك*:big29:


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على الترنيبمه ولو انها متاخرة شويه 
مع الاسف كنت مشغول قليلا
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## fedfed (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اجدد ترنيمة لزياد شحاتة لغير ربنا متروحش لحد*

ربنا يخلكم يارب 
و انا كمان هرفعلكم حاجات جديدة قريب بس متنسوش حاجة
صلولى فى سركم من غير ما ترد اول ما تقرى الموضوع


----------



## رافد العراقي (25 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر على الترنيمه الجميله


----------



## oghlo12 (16 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mogmog (17 أبريل 2011)

thank you..rbna  m3akm


----------

